# Drowning on the Takilma Gorge stretch of Rogue



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Not where you think...... A family of 12 went down the Takilma Gorge stretch of the Rogue and a 4 year old drown. That is usually an advanced Kayak run, tragic I have no idea what information they had about this stretch. KDRV.com | Four-Year-Old Dies From Rogue River Rafting Accident
I will refrain from making editorial comments.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

This is very sad indeed, and would be reckless if parents knew how tough of stretch of river this was. Please just google Takilma gorge kayaking video.Folks this very tough, technical narrow whitewater and I'm sure no place for a 4 yr.old. I realize water levels are really low so maybe everyone thought it would be safer. We have had this debate many times on this forum, and the need for self rescue. This is your neck of the woods rivers2run, so yes I would really appreciate your comment.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

There is no cell service on this section, a hiker heard them yelling for help and had to run out and drive 15-20 minutes to Prospect to make a call. It is a vertical canyon with large wood hazards. Very difficult to get out of there for any type of self rescue. Most people hike the rim to scout it before they make the run. Water in that stretch is running only 313 cfs. I can only assume they had no idea what they were getting into. This is an advanced kayak run, harder than Blossom probably IV+.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

So sad.

Is this the same run? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIuj5hE1FNY

If so what the hell were they thinking? WOW!


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes this is the run. Imagine in a raft with a 4 yr old.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ohhhh no, heartbreaking. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone know if they were really rafting or just floaters with out a clue? Just wondering if they were on Walmart rafts or did they have some real equipment and got in over their heads. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

I dont know I will keep you posted as the news comes out. I believe they didn't know.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Regardless of details that come out in this incident this is a real tragedy that will haunt the parents for the rest of their lives. While we all recognize the need to learn from accidents, please try to be sensitive to the family who has just lost their child.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

The details seem to point to them not knowing what they were getting into in one form or another. I take my 4 year old on rivers, but nothing like this. My heart aches for the family, but a part of me is so angry about it. That boy could have lived. Ugh.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

So sad, what a terrible tragedy for a family to go through. 

After watching that video posted above I just can't see trying to get a raft down that run.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

There is a portage in the middle of that run the Video talks about it. There is a big log across the entire river.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Does the OP reference Blossom Bar rapid on the Rogue? If so, it doesn't look anything like the stretch in the video, and would not be a good comparison.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

DoStep said:


> Does the OP reference Blossom Bar rapid on the Rogue? If so, it doesn't look anything like the stretch in the video, and would not be a good comparison.


North Fork of the Rogue River - long ways from blossom


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

No this is Takilma Gorge not Blossom. Blossom is in the lower, wild section, of the river, Takilma Gorge is probably 60-70 miles upstream above the Lost Creek Reservoir. They were on Takilma Gorge. American Whitewater - 2. Woodruff Bridge to River Bridge (Takilma Gorge), Rogue, North Fork Oregon, US
Here is the story. Four year old dies rafting in the Takelma Gorge | KOBI-TV NBC5 / KOTI-TV NBC2 | Local news for Southern Oregon & Northern California


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

By the way the spelling of the Gorge is spelled 2 ways the tribe spells it Takelma in Jackson County and Takilma in Joesphine county,regardless it is the same place. https://www.trails.com/tcatalog_trail.aspx?trailid=HGW232-022 Here is Dream Flows description. http://www.dreamflows.com/guides/Rogue/Takelma/index.php


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is the interview with they Kayakers who assisted in the rescue. They had no idea what they were getting into. Pretty heart wrenching, the kayaker was choked up. So sad KTVL CBS Channel 10 :: Medford - News - Top Stories - Kayakers Speak out on Tekelma Gorge Rescue


----------

